# Safe to ship MJ?  Nope....



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

Being a UPS driver I get the occasional PM asking if I think it is safe to ship MJ via us or FedEx....my reply is always NO! lol. And here is an article why...


CRESTVIEW HILLS, Ohio - Authorities swooped in on a house owned by Cincinnati Bengals wide receiver Jerome Simpson after a package containing 2.5 pounds of California marijuana was allegedly delivered to the home. Investigators found 6 more pounds of pot inside the home, says Michelle Gregory, spokeswoman for the California Department of Justice.


By Joe Mahoney, AP
Bengals WR Jerome Simpson was a second-round pick in 2008. He has 29 career receptions.



Gregory confirmed the information that CaliforniaWatch.org, a group of investigative journalists, broke on Wednesday after local reporters heard persistent rumors about the incident.
Gregory said Simpson and Bengals teammate Anthony Collins were present when a woman, identified as Aleen Smith, 27, accepted the package Tuesday at Simpson's home. Authorities detained Simpson and Collins, but no one was arrested, Gregory said. Simpson told police he lived at the residence and gave officers consent to search the premises, Gregory said.
Officers also seized drug paraphernalia such as "packaging materials, scales and smoking devices."
"The house was set up as a potential distribution network," Tommy LaNier, head of the National Marijuana Initiative, told CaliforniaWatch. The NMI is funded by the Office of National Drug Control Policy and helps coordinate marijuana enforcement operations around the United States.
"They had it all set up to receive supplies of high-grade marijuana from Northern California, and from there, it was being distributed from that residence," LaNier said.
About 10 p.m. CT Wednesday, authorities made a "wellness check" on Simpson's Mansion Place residence, according to the Kentucky State Police's Dry Ridge post.
Further details on the incident were not released early Thursday. The case will be addressed later Thursday by the Kenton County Prosecutor's Office, police said.
Gregory told The Enquirer that California authorities routinely track suspected marijuana packages but this is the first time, to her knowledge, a tracked package of marijuana led to the home of an NFL player.
The path leading to Simpson's residence began Sept. 19, Gregory said.
A narcotics unit devoted to detecting and tracking suspected marijuana shipments flagged a package, which originated in Eureka, Calif., at a Sacramento shipping center. California authorities then alerted Kentucky law enforcement agencies about the package, and they kept an eye on it while it was delivered, Gregory said.
Gregory wouldn't describe what characteristics of the package aroused suspicions.
As of late Wednesday, authorities were still trying to figure out what agency could handle a possible prosecution and what happens next. She said an investigation was continuing. Any of a number of federal, local or state agencies in California or Kentucky could take over the case, she said.
Bengals spokesman Jack Brennan said the team was aware of the reports but did not offer any other comments.
Neither player is from California. Both Collins, from Texas, and Simpson, from North Carolina, are in their fourth years with the Bengals. Simpson was drafted in the second round in 2008 and has emerged as one of the team's starting wide receivers. He had a career-high 136 yards on four receptions in last Sunday's loss at Denver.
Collins, a fourth-round pick, did not play in the Denver game. Listed as a backup left tackle, he has started 16 games during his career.
Under NFL rules, both Collins and Simpson could be subject to discipline under the league's substance abuse and personal conduct policies. Drug testing was suspended during the league's lockout but restarted when it ended in late July.
NFL spokesman Greg Aiello confirmed that violations of law when drugs are concerned would make both players subject to discipline under both policies.
Calls to Collins' and Simpson's agents were not returned.
However, both Simpson and Collins did participate in Wednesday's practice in preparation for Sunday's game against the San Francisco 49ers.


----------



## Sparda (Sep 22, 2011)

:holysheep: lol.


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 22, 2011)

Not to throw a stone in the machine or anything HL but I have sent and recieved weed using UPS but small ammounts. like under an ounce. I also used to have someone ship me a gross ( 144) of quartersticks as well as 4 and 6 inch morters along with the tubes to shoot them out of. The prior being back in the mid 90s or so. I would think the fireworks would have got me in more trouble then the weed. hehe... Hero


----------



## burner (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty crazy ...He wasn't smoking it unless he was passing drug tests somehow...he had to of been distributing it. Stupid on his part, but I'd like to know a little more info on how they determined the packages were shady.



> Gregory wouldn't describe what characteristics of the package aroused suspicions.



....What's your take on that Hammy? I'm sure you notice shady packages all the time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

"If it fits....It ships"  :aok:


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> ....What's your take on that Hammy? I'm sure you notice shady packages all the time.



I hve casually inquired about UPS' methods for detecting these pkgs and was completely shut down in my questioning. They don't discuss this with us drivers.  I can say this....you might get away with small amounts forever if it is well packaged...but if they catch it you won't know till you accept the pkg and hve cuffs slapped on you. Controlled deliveries do happen.

I did hear about a UPS driver that was selling weed on his rte to some of his customers....*******.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2011)

In my newspaper here it stated that there was a delivery problem so UPS opened the package. UPS said they were looking for any info on the destination inside the package.


----------



## vocalfurball (Sep 22, 2011)

Always ship USPS, They need a warrant to open the package.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> In my newspaper here it stated that there was a delivery problem so UPS opened the package. UPS said they were looking for any info on the destination inside the package.



So basically the dummies shipped a cpl pounds of weed and didn't address the pkg correctly?  Wow......really really dumb.  You wld think they wld cross all T's and dot all i's.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 22, 2011)

Im about to mail Tony Romo some.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> So basically the dummies shipped a cpl pounds of weed and didn't address the pkg correctly?  Wow......really really dumb.  You wld think they wld cross all T's and dot all i's.



Yeah you would have thought they would, but there again they are football players


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> Always ship USPS, They need a warrant to open the package.



Even if that is true do you know how easy it wld be for them to get one?  When you ship with anyone there is a disclaimer that no one reads.....that usually includes everything they need to *legally* inspect your pkg.


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 22, 2011)

I bet if all those packages were opened we would be AMAZED at what ppl ship. I used a good ole mason jar so smell wouldnt be an issue but I use to worry about x ray.  I get worried about the driver were I live reporting me for recieving stuff from HYDRO places. like HTG supply. I would think packages coming from places like Texas. arizona and some of the border towns as well as from outside the country might be a bit more scrutinized no HL ?  Hero


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 22, 2011)

they say carbon paper will mask the x-ray machine


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2011)

I was wondering about small weed packages or even hash??? in small increments?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

i wouldnt even consider it myself, but the risk is all on the end reciever, to ship is simple, you have no connection to the package, but to recieve is a whole nother story.


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 22, 2011)

Ive done it both ways, had it shipped and shipped it but both times it was 20 some odd grams and I was scared **** until arrival. I used a mason jar and put  other things as well as the zip lock bag inside the mason jar to kind of make it look like it could be anything.Oh and when they asked me at the counter sort of unexpectedly Contents of the package please? I said TOYS. lol dont know why. just kind of came out. lol  Hero


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> I get worried about the driver were I live reporting me for recieving stuff from HYDRO places. like HTG supply. I would think packages coming from places like Texas. arizona and some of the border towns as well as from outside the country might be a bit more scrutinized no HL ?  Hero




Hero you hve nothing to worry about there....We are so over worked akk we want to do is get rid of the pkg and get on to the next delivery....I don't remember the last time I got home before 830 pm. The shear volume of pkgs we deal with everyday alone makes stuff like you are worrying about a non issue. Believe me if it comes in a regular old brown box we don't really know or care what is in it. For him or her to know they wld hve to be growers themselves and recognize the originating address.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 22, 2011)

Hommie should of talked to me. NFL playa money. We would have him the most bad azz organic room ever.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

Let me go on record right now before I wind up banned.....this thread is not promoting this....quite the opposite. Can you get away with this....? Sure....but if you get caught you are screwed. UPS, FedEx, USPS, DHL...etc are not stupid. They do actively check for stuff like this and although dman said the risk is on the receiver not the shipper that is not entirely true. This day and age they will track the pkg back to you the shipper. Even if you go to a shipping center and pay cash they will hve you on video and UPS will hve a record of exactly when that pkg was scanned into our system initially as in when you were there. If you use online to ship it it will be even easier for them to come back to you. The amount of data that UPS gathers from their system is staggering.  Our trucks are rigged with so many sensors to spy on us it is crazy. They can pull up where you were at anytime during anyday and tell you exactly how fast you were travelling and what the speed limit on the street was. :holysheep:


----------



## prefersativa (Sep 22, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Im about to mail Tony Romo some.


 
Please do, Spearchucker. I'm a Looooong time Skins fan, born there in fact.
Send some to the back up QB as well. Please.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> "The house was set up as a potential distribution network," Tommy LaNier, head of the *National Marijuana Initiative*, told CaliforniaWatch. The *NMI is funded by the Office of National Drug Control Policy *and helps coordinate marijuana enforcement operations around the United States.


 
I could care less about thier dumb luck...poopy happens and you would think those fools could afford a private charter....duh. Charter planes....naw......you figure it out.

I am more worried about Mr. Tommy LaNier and that crazy organization he works for. That's all bad.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> the risk is all on the end reciever, to ship is simple, you have no connection to the package, but to recieve is a whole nother story.


 


:aok:



take care and be safe


----------



## nvthis (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are some corporate guidlines set by the USPS regarding mail center policies for large companies. 


_Slide 2:_
_It has a heading:_
_'Protecting your Employees and Securing your Mail Center'._
_USPO Logo in the far left._
_It has the words:_
_............_
_'What constitutes a suspicious letter or package?_
_PCC (Us Postal Service Postal Customer Council) Logo._
_End of Image information. _

_Notes:_
_*Typical characteristics of a suspicious letter or parcel include:*_
_(bullet)__*Excessive Postage, no postage, or non-cancelled postage.*_
_(bullet)__*No return address or obvious fictitious return address.*_
_(bullet)__*Packages that are unexpected or from someone unfamiliar to you.*_
_(bullet)__*Excessive tape.*_
_(bullet)__*Improper spelling of addressee names, titles or locations.*_
_(bullet)__*Packages that are addressed to someone no longer with your organization or otherwise out-dated.*_
_(bullet)__*Rigid or bulky, lopsided or uneven.*_
_(bullet)__*Unexpected envelopes from foreign countries.*_
_(bullet)*Restrictive markings*._
_End of Slide 2. _

There would be no reason to suspect that the USPS' own policies wouldn't mirror these, more or less.

We do know that in the United States, the postal service have purchased and installed as many as 8 (around 2002) irradiaters in mail centers such as in Ohio, New Jersey and, assumably, DC. Supposedly, they intended to purchase many more. Unfortunately (or, depending on who you are, fortunately) the USPS is as broke as any establishment can be in the US. In fact, there have been many rumors lately of the USPS shutting down entirely. This would bolster that the USPS has suggested that many of these companies take over xray practices for them selves as a means to protect their employees. This would highly suggest that the USPS does not have the means to do it (why do it twice?) nor the will. 

_Slide 8:_
_It has a heading:_
_'Protecting your Employees and Securing your Mail Center'._
_USPO Logo in the far left._
_It has the words:_
_'Sample procedure._
_(Private Sector)_
_......._
_(red arrow image for a bullet)__*X-ray*_
_(red arrow image for a bullet)Quality Control_
_PCC (Us Postal Service Postal Customer Council) Logo._
_End of Image information. _

_Notes:_
_.........._
_3. __*All packages and letters will then be brought to the X-ray Operation for scanning.*_
_4. __*The X-ray operation staff will follow established procedures for scanning and stamping all packages and mail. Upon completion, the packages and mail will be returned to the Mail Center for sorting.*_
_*On a regular basis, the on-duty supervisor will quality control the process by visually inspecting and initialing mail before it leaves the mail center.*_

_End of Slide 8. _




I had some difficulty tracking down any official info regarding the USPS' use of xray. Seems if they had it, they would want people to know. I think bombs and anthrax pose a larger concern than clones. However, I do have some thoughts regarding this I will address momentarily. That being as it may, I did find this..




_*S010 Indemnity Claims*_
_2.14 Nonpayable Claims _
_Indemnity is not paid for collect on delivery (COD), insured, or registered service or for Express Mail in these situations: _
_a. Evidence of insurance coverage not provided._
_b. Loss, rifling, or damage occurred after delivery by the USPS._
_c. Claim based solely on sentimental rather than actual value._
_d. Requested replacement value exceeded actual value at the time and place of mailing._
_e. The contents of film (e.g., positives, negatives, slides, transparencies, videotapes, laser disks, x-rays, magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) prints, computerized axial tomography (CAT) scan prints), the cost of creating or re-creating these items, or the photographer's time and expense in taking the photographs._
_f. Loss resulted from delay of the mail, except under 2.12a(2)._
_g. Consequential loss claimed rather than the actual value of the article._
_h. Perishable contents froze, melted, spoiled, or deteriorated._
_i. Damage by abrasion, scarring, or scraping to articles not properly wrapped for protection._
_j. Death of baby poultry caused by shipment to points where delivery could not be made within 72 hours from the time of hatching, unless it is determined that transportation was in place to achieve the 72-hour target._
_k. Death of honeybees, crickets, and harmless live animals not the fault of the USPS (mailability of these insects and animals is subject to C022._
_l. The sender or addressee failed to cooperate in the completion of required claim forms._
_m. Fragile nature of article prevented its safe carriage in the mail, regardless of packaging._
_n. Personal time required to replace documents._
_o. Claim filed after the article transported outside the USPS._
_*p. Damage caused by shock, transportation environment, or x-ray, without evidence of damage to the mailing container.*_
_q. Mail article or part or all of its contents officially seized while in the military postal system overseas._
_r. Negotiable items (defined as instruments that can be converted to cash without resort to forgery), currency, or bullion valued in total at more than $15 per shipment sent by Express Mail, except under 2.12c._
_s. Consequential loss of Express Mail claimed, except under 2.12a(3)._
_t. Nonmailable items, prohibited items, or restricted items not prepared and mailed according to postal standards, or any item packaged in such a manner that it could not have reached its destination undamaged in the normal course of the mail._
_u. Loss or damage caused by employees or agents of the sender or addressee._
_*v. Radioactive injury, electrical or magnetic injury, or erasure of electrical recordings.*_
_w. War, insurrection, or civil disturbance, or seizure by any agency of government._
_x. Loss after items signed for by the addressee, the addressee's agent, or delivery employee if authorized under the applicable standards._
_y. Items sent COD without the addressee's consent._
_z. Adult birds in Express Mail with no physical damage to the container._
_aa. Cost incurred for estimates and appraisals._
_ab. Lottery tickets, sweepstakes tickets, contest entries, and similar items._
_(End DMM Reference) _
_Special attention should be paid to 2.14 A, B, C, D, P, T, U , and X above. Especially 2.14.P and 2.14.T. Under 2.14.P, if the item arrives damaged and there is no visible evidence of damage to the outer mailing packaging, the claim is considered to be non-payable. Under 2.14.T, the claim for an improperly packaged item is also non-payable. _
_Items above referring to 2.12 are referencing Payable Express Mail claims. For the purposes of this tutorial, Express Mail claims are not being addressed. If you have questions regards Express Mail Claims, please refer to S010.2.12 of the Domestic Mail Manual, using the link provided at the end of this tutorial. _
_Depreciation of Claims:_


In all, I spent about an hour and a half tripping along the internet in an attempt to find solid proof of the use of xray by the USPS. If anyone here has a link that confirms or denies this, please speak up. Here are my final thoughts...

I found many references to the use of xrays by the military to monitor packages coming and going. Also that these xrays have thawrted upwards of 85% of the illegal export of alledged "war trophies", etc. It wouldn't be hard to except that the military is watching in the same respect that airports look through luggage.

Also, regarding our public mail system, I found many, many references to xrays and irridiation devices loosely intermingled. This, in my book, is profound. Instead of "peeking" into mail, irradiation is used to wipe mail clean, and is now used to decontaminate all mail destined for federal goverment facilities, etc. In my opinion, at this point, it has caused a lot of confusion in most folks opinions as to what xraying really means. If the USPS uses xray to view mail, it is only at what would be considered high priority targets, and would fit nicely in their policy to sluff off the expense and responsibility to individual private/corporate mail facilities.

I also found that the upkeep of irradiation pratices (or xray pratices) on a national scale would more than triple financially what the USPS is already _loosing_ every single year. Something in the billions of dollars. Again, they just can't afford it.

An interesting side note.. It is intriguing to consider the many complaints we hear of germination rates that completely crash when attempted to grow beans sent through the mail. Also, there are times when clone mortality seems a bit unexplainable when sent through the USPS. Although it might seem easily explained by irradiation pratices, there is no proof. What we do have proof of are the letters we have been sent or seen when beans get confiscated. That's solid, and again eludes to the absence of radiating devices/pratices available. If they had the ability to radiate mail, why hire pee ons to sort and open contraband, and then send the stupid letters out? 

It's my view that any xray device in the general mail system is nothing more then rumor. It's the dogs you gotta watch out for....


----------



## Moto-Man (Sep 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Let me go on record right now before I wind up banned.....this thread is not promoting this....quite the opposite.. :holysheep:



Whoa.. thanks for this reality check, HL, you have taught us a lot! 

I, for one, appreciate it.

I remember a buddy crowing on coming back from A'dam w/ some hash in his jar of Nutella like in the 90s. No problemo, right? 

Ten years later, he comes back with a _clean_ jar of Nutella and the US customs agent dons a rubber glove and pokes his finger thru the waxy paper to search for whatever... haha... They're not dumb. 

Having said that, I will definitely order another T-shirt when I order more seeds from Attitude 

Cheers,


----------



## nvthis (Sep 23, 2011)

I might also add the amount of damage that wide spread irradiating (or, xray for that matter) would cause. Damage to electronics, film, pharmaceuticals, food, credit cards, contact lenses, etc. The amount of bulk containing these sorts of items are emense! It could be argued that it happens everyday at airports across the nation- Low emmitance xray that can look through luggage. Fortunatly, I could find NO solid proof that any of these are being used. These machines can be made at a very high added expense, in the form of upgrades, to irridiating machines. But, unlike finding proof of purchase of irridiation devices, there is no proof of any purchases for the upgrades that I could find......


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow thats crazy I would feel like my privacy was being invaded ,you mean if you pick your nose they see it? lol. I know those UPS stores that are really not UPS stores are a rip off.. I had to return a new version of Windows 7 premium that cost me 200 dollars last week and because it was opened ( not used) Staples wouldnt refund me my money so I had to call the regional office who in turn told me to send it back to microsoft in california. Well I went to the local UPS/All kinds of things store and the package which was ONE POUND or less was $9.00 standard ground ( 9 days expected delevery) and next day air would have been $30.00.  CRAZY. One time I sent back a tent, 600watt cool tube  fan filter combo and it was like $150.00 . I think the extra few miles to the REAL post office or REAL UPS store is well worth the trip. Those lil stores charge ALOT.  Hero


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2011)

..."_POOR, POOR_.. nfl players"...  having to supplement his income by drug dealing. :confused2:... *stupid...stupid..stupid....*


----------



## burner (Sep 23, 2011)

Hickthats exactly why I don't feel bad for professional players that get caught up in stuff like this. You're making millions PLAYING A SPORT.......and they go and do stuff like this. Clowns.


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Hickthats exactly why I don't feel bad for professional players that get caught up in stuff like this. You're making millions PLAYING A SPORT.......and they go and do stuff like this. Clowns.



No doubt........I mean does the salary in the NFL suck that bad that you hve to get a side job as a drug dealer?


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2011)

If i made that much money i would have furniture made out of hash!


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2011)

...yup... dealin' drugs, fightin' dogs, pimpin' ho's..... little wonder why they play ball and aren't doctors or lawyers or nuclear scientists..


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 23, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> they say carbon paper will mask the x-ray machine


 
Iron Seal Bags ...


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Iron Seal Bags ...
> 
> View attachment 176653



Is that in the "Tin Foil" family?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 23, 2011)

Those bags are what they use in Netherlands ... Good stuff ... Very good stuff.


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

Ahhh....I thought they were just pieces of foil but now I see.  Interesting.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2011)

where the Hell am I?



:stoned:


----------



## Irish (Sep 23, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> where the Hell am I?
> 
> 
> 
> :stoned:


 
''if it fits, it ships''...thats where...


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> where the Hell am I?
> 
> 
> 
> :stoned:




Well you are not in Kansas anymore......:hubba:


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 24, 2011)

What flight is this?


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd like the large thin crust with pepperoni and extra cheese........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well you are not in Kansas anymore......:hubba:


 
But what about me toto?....will that ship?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> I'd like the large thin crust with pepperoni and extra cheese........


 
pepperoni  makes  me fart


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> pepperoni makes me fart


italian suasage makes me fart!


----------

